# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Kriza Irakiane - Militantet e ISIS i afrohen Bagdadit

## referi_1

Kryeministri i Irakut bën thirrje emergjente pasi Mosuli u konfiskua nga luftëtarët e inspiruar nga el Kaida

Nuri al-Maliki thotë se ai do ti armatos civilët pasi luftëtarët e frymëzuar nga al-Kaeda e kanë marrë qytetin e dytë për nga madhësia dhe provincën Ninivën.

Â 

SHIISH ka nisur operacione të mëdha në Ninivë dhe në katër provinca të tjera [AP]

Kryeministri i Irakut ka bërë thirrje për një gjendje të jashtëzakonshme, pasi qyteti i Mosulit dhe provinca veriore e Ninivës ra në duart e luftëtarëve të frymëzuar nga el-Kaida.

Nuri al-Maliki tha të martën se ai do të kërkojë nga parlamenti të deklarojë gjendje te jashtëzakonshme pas marrjes së pushtetit nga grupet duke përfshirë SHIISH-in.

Ai tha: "Ne nuk do të lejojmë që Mosuli të jetë nën flamurin e terrorizmit, ne i bëjmë thirrje të gjitha organizatave ndërkombëtare për ta mbështetur Irakun dhe qëndrimin e tij në luftën kundër terrorizmit. E gjithë bota do të vuajnë nëse përhapet terrorizmi."

Ai deklaroi se qeveria do ti armatos civilët që paraqiten vullnetarë "për ta mbrojtur atdheun dhe mundjen e terrorizmit ".

Ushtria dhe policia irakiane i braktisën postet e tyre në Mosul kur filloi sulmi, veprimet e përshkruara nga Osama al-Nujaifi, zedhenesi i parlamentit, si "një braktisje e detyrës".

Nujaifi, i cili është vëllai i Atheel el-Nujaifi, guvernatorit të shtetit, tha se ai i kishte kërkuar ambasadorit të SHBA-ve në Bagdad për ndihmë për ta ndaluar atë që ai e përshkroi si "një pushtim të huaj nga SHIISH-i".

Një Twitter i pro SHIISH-it tha se grupi i kishte liruar rreth 3,000 njerëz nga tre burgjet, ndonëse vlerësimet e tjera ishin më të ulëta.

"Qyteti i Mosulit është jashtë kontrollit të shtetit dhe në mëshirën e militantëve," një zyrtar në ministrinë e brendshme të Irakut i tha agjencisë së lajmeve AFP.

Mosul është qyteti i dytë më i madh i Irakut, dhe qyteti i dytë që u kap këtë vit nga luftëtarët pas Falluxhes.

Imran Khani i Al Jazeera-s, raportoj nga Bagdadi, tha se thirrja për një gjendje të jashtëzakonshme, e cila do t'i japë kryeministrit fuqi gjithëpërfshirëse, nuk do të jetë e lehtë.

Khan tha: "Shumë politikanë kanë kritikuar me zë të lartë trajtimin e krizës nga Maliki. Shumica në Irak janë duke pyetur se pse një grup i armatosur lehtë si SHIISH kanë qenë në gjendje për të marrë qytete të mëdha..

"Për SHIISH-in sulmi në Mosul është një fitore e madhe propagandistike. Disa këtu gjithashtu shqetësohen se gjendja e jashtëzakonshme do ti japë Malikit fuqi gjithëpërfshirëse që një herë ai e kishte, ku ai vështirë do të heq dorë."

Burimi: Al Jazeera dhe agjencitë

----------


## angmokio

Me kete veprim ISIS ka bere vetevrajse. Ata kane cenuar nje shtet sovran dhe per kete bota nuk te fal. Per mendimin tim i kane ditet e numeruara.

----------


## referi_1

> Me kete veprim ISIS ka bere vetevrajse. Ata kane cenuar nje shtet sovran dhe per kete bota nuk te fal. Per mendimin tim i kane ditet e numeruara.


  Mir e ke ,tani edhe bota e ka radhën të intervenon pasi që amerika pësoj debakl.Por pastaj pas botës kush e ka radhën të intervenon?

----------


## Darius

Jo te intervenoi se nuk eshte shqip. Ne shqip i themi te *nderhyje*. More vesh taliban?

----------

jarigas (11-06-2014),luleshtrydhe1 (11-07-2014)

----------


## ATMAN

Para pushtimit te irakut, USA dhe kompanite e naftes perendimore ishin komplet jashte tregut te naftes irakiane, por fale invazionit dhe pushtimit keto kompani tashme jane ne irak dhe prodhojne per here te pare qe nga nxjerrja jashte e tyre ne vitin 1973 nga sadam hyseni

-Antonio Juhasz,  analist i tregut te naftes per lindjen e mesme  

Ky eshte momenti me i mire per gjigandet e naftes te cilet jane prezente ne irak , prodhimi i tyre rritet, perfitimet rriten me shifra statosferike ,keshtu thote edhe Wall Street Journal:

Muajin qe kaloi prodhimi naftes ne irak u rrit ne nivelin e tij maksimal me i madhi ne 30 vjetet e fundit, duke surprizuar edhe skeptiket me te medhej ne lidhje me sforcimet  e irakut per tu rikthyer ne vendin e gjashte ne bote per prodhim dhe eksportim nafte mbas shume vjetesh lufte dhe neglizhence

ndoshta kjo eshte arsyeja e kesaj katraure ne irak

----------


## referi_1

> Islamic State Media ‏@Dawla_NewsMedia 6h
> Maliki lacking on troops and withdrawing troops from around Fallujah to protect Baghdad..So it has become a "Mogadishu De Ja Vu" luck down!
> Expand


 Nuri al Maliki ka munges të ushtarëve dhe po tërhjek trupat përrreth Falluxhës për ta mbrojtur Bagdadin...
 Ushtarët e Al Malikit po dezertojnë masovikisht dhe po i lënë tërë armatimet ushtarake në duart e shtetit islamik.
 SKa dyshim se qëllimi i shteti islamik i cili në nji luftë blic për disa ditë mori gjysmën e Irakut duke fshirë çdo gjë para vetit sikur cunami,në realitet është plani për rrethimin e kryeqytetit të Irakut ashtu siç më herët ka cekur Shejh Abu Musab  Ez-Zarkaui,i cili ishte tmerr i ushtrisë amerikane dhe Al Malikit.Me vrasjen e tij në 2006,amerikanët dhe shijat menduan se mbaroj rrezistenca dhe ata fituan luftën dhe për këtë festuan nji muaj rresht,por ja tani vëllezërit e tij po realizojnë planin e shokut të tyre...dhe ushtria e tij si kurrë më parë dita ditës po forcohet si kurrë më parë duke marr numër shum të madh të presë së luftës.

----------


## referi_1

Për më shum lexoni në këtë link : http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/11/world/middleeast/exhausted-and-bereft-iraqi-soldiers-quit-fight.html?smid=fb-share&_r=1
Exhausted and Bereft, Iraqi Soldiers Quit Fight

By KAREEM FAHIM and SUADAD AL-SALHYJUNE 10, 2014

Photo
Iraqi soldiers leaving the southern Shiite city of Najaf for Mosul on Sunday. Credit Haidar Hamdani/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
Continue reading the main story Share This Page

    email
    facebook
    twitter
    save
    more

Continue reading the main story
Continue reading the main story Continue reading the main story
​ Top Stories

This article and others like it are part of our new subscription.
Learn More »
Continue reading the main story

BAGHDAD — The infantryman and his colleagues were already worn down after six months of fighting militants in western Iraq, men flush with weapons and zeal. Army commanders had no answer for the daily deadly ambushes and no broader strategy for prevailing in the longer war.

The final straw was the death of a friend, killed two weeks ago by a sniper’s bullet. The infantryman, Bashar al-Halbousi, deserted, making the same choice as hundreds of other soldiers in his battalion, he said.

“The state is weak,” Mr. Halbousi said. “This will be an endless battle.”

After months of grinding conflict against a resurgent militant movement, the Iraqi Army is having its power blunted by a rise in desertions, turning the tide of the war and fragmenting an institution, trained and funded by the United States, that some hoped would provide Iraqis a common sense of citizenship.
Continue reading the main story
Related Coverage

    Insurgents seized military bases, police stations and provincial offices in Mosul on Tuesday, and soldiers offered little resistance.
    Sunni Militants Drive Iraqi Army Out of MosulJUNE 10, 2014
    Arms Windfall for Insurgents as Iraq City FallsJUNE 10, 2014
    Open Source: Glimpses of Mosul in Islamist Hands on YouTubeJUNE 10, 2014

In a nation tearing apart along sectarian lines, Sunnis and Shiites have served together in the military. But the defections of Sunni soldiers threatened to deepen the growing perception among Iraq’s Sunnis that the military serves as an instrument of Shiite power, even while Shiites soldiers have also fled.
Continue reading the main story
The Growing Strength of ISIS

A broader Sunni insurgency that has been growing in neighboring Syria has shown increased audacity in Iraq.

    The Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, or ISIS, is an expanded version of Al Qaeda in Iraq that controls a number of cities in northeastern Syria and western Iraq. Its brutal tactics alienated it from the Syrian rebel movement, as did the fact it has emphasized the establishment of an Islamic state over the fight against Mr. Assad. It was officially disowned by Al Qaeda in February.

    The Sunni insurgent group has emerged as the leading force for the foreign fighters streaming into Syria, exploiting the chaos of the civil war as it tries to lay the groundwork for an Islamic state.

    Al Qaeda’s central leadership cut ties with ISIS earlier this year as it rushed to build an Islamic state on its own terms, antagonizing the wider Syrian rebel movement.

The toll of the desertions came into sharp relief on Tuesday, as soldiers and their commanders abandoned bases in Mosul, all but ceding Iraq’s second-largest city to extremist fighters belonging to the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria.

The fleeing troops left weapons, vehicles and even their uniforms behind, as militants took over at least five army installations and the city’s airport. In a desperate bid to stem the losses, the military was reduced to bombing its own bases to avoid surrendering more weapons to the enemy.  American officials who had asserted that the $14 billion that the United States had spent on the Iraqi security forces would prepare them to safeguard the country after American troops left were forced to ponder images from Mosul of militants parading around captured Humvees.    

The crisis has been picking up momentum as Sunni extremists have gained power and territory across the north and west of the country — and as soldiers have been leaving their posts.

In interviews over several days, soldiers and army commanders said the desertions had become widespread, with thousands of men laying down their arms, gutting front-line units across the country. Before the troops dissolved in Mosul, the army was losing as many as 300 soldiers a day, between desertions, deaths and injuries, according to a security analyst who works with the Iraqi government and requested anonymity because he was not authorized to speak publicly about the military.

One former soldier who would give only his first name, Mohamed, because deserting is illegal, said that he had served in Ramadi and that his colleagues started deserting months ago as the deaths started mounting. “I felt like I was fighting armies, not an army,” said Mohamed, 24.

The militants came in waves, sending suicide bombers when their ammunition grew scarce. Mohamed said that eight of his friends had died and that he almost did, too, when a mortar shell struck his Humvee. When militants singled him out as a target for assassination, forcing him to flee, it was almost a relief.
Continue reading the main story Continue reading the main story
Continue reading the main story

“I’m tired,” he said. “Everyone is tired.”

The government has played down the scale of the crisis, in part by registering soldiers as “missing” rather than as deserters. Officials also blamed the problem on unrelated issues — saying, for instance, that soldiers were not returning from home leave, but only because roads leading to the battlefields had become unsafe.

Lt. Gen. Rashid Fleih, the commander of operations in Anbar Province, said last week that recent successes by the army in clearing several highways would resolve that issue. “Now the soldier who is on leave can go back to his unit without any problems,” he said. After the defeat in Mosul, though, the crisis could not be so easily brushed away. For the first time on Tuesday, the government publicly invoked the law forbidding desertions, threatening harsh punishments, including the death penalty, according to a media adviser for the prime minister, Nuri Kamal al-Maliki.

The government, though, seemed to have limited leverage. In interviews, several deserters cited the ferocity of the battle as their primary reason for leaving. They spoke of nerve-racking patrols in remote areas or in contested cities, surrounded, at times, by hostile residents. They searched booby-trapped houses and traveled roads full of bombs. Most terrifying, though, they said, were the snipers.

Their stories added detail to the brutal shadowy war between the militants and the army — the latest trauma for a country still reeling from the American invasion and occupation and the sectarian civil war that followed.

Some soldiers said their families begged them to leave the service. One 25-year-old deserter said his mother was so terrified of the fighting that she burned his uniform every time he returned home on leave. Two months ago, he said she raised the stakes, threatening to kill herself if he returned to his unit.

“We lost so many troops — I lost three or four of my friends,” said the former soldier, who was sent straight to the front line in Falluja after basic training. “The fighting was so fierce.”

The desertions threaten to transform Iraq’s vicious conflict into something even more dangerous, by starving the government of fighters as it struggles to recapture lost territory: in Falluja, which was taken over by the militants six months ago, and now in Mosul. With fewer men to face the militants, the army is relying on artillery and airstrikes — including, human rights workers say, the use of indiscriminate barrel bombs — increasing the risks to civilians.

As the army falters, Shiite militias are also playing a growing role in the conflict, nudged toward the fight by the government of Mr. Maliki. As the militiamen face radical Sunni jihadists, the threat of a wider sectarian conflagration grows.

The desertions of men like Mr. Halbousi — a Sunni in an army dominated by Shiites, the majority sect in Iraq — is another dangerous development. “It reinforces the sectarian polarization,” said Hayder al-Khoei, an Iraqi researcher and associate fellow with Chatham House, a policy research group in London.

So did the government’s statements, with its “not so subtle references to a religious war”— an echo of the jihadists’ sectarian speech, Mr. Khoei said.

But above all, the soldiers — young men from southern Iraq, or the outskirts of Baghdad, who joined the service for its relatively good salary — felt “abandoned,” Mr. Khoei said.

“They are thrown into this fire,” he said. “It’s a nightmare.”

----------


## mateo

Refer just f*********k offffffffffffffff

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Kryeministri i Irakut bën thirrje emergjente pasi Mosuli u konfiskua nga luftëtarët e inspiruar nga el Kaida
> 
> Nuri al-Maliki thotë se ai do ti armatos civilët pasi luftëtarët e frymëzuar nga al-Kaeda e kanë marrë qytetin e dytë për nga madhësia dhe provincën Ninivën.
> 
> Â 
> 
> SHIISH ka nisur operacione të mëdha në Ninivë dhe në katër provinca të tjera [AP]
> 
> Kryeministri i Irakut ka bërë thirrje për një gjendje të jashtëzakonshme, pasi qyteti i Mosulit dhe provinca veriore e Ninivës ra në duart e luftëtarëve të frymëzuar nga el-Kaida.
> ...



Pune arabesh.....pa krye, ku sejcili WARLORD, mvaresisht nga aftesia e tij ne rhetorike, i ec pakez kohe kungulli mbi uje......ne cilin univerz mund te fitoje nje grupp guerille kunder VULLNETIT te popullit ???, per nje kryengritje te suksesshme nevojitet POPULLI i unifikuar pas teje.....shembull i bukur dhe i kapshem edhe per njerezit e trash -> KOSOVA.....ne irak ka tri etnicitete dhe plus te ndare edhe ne qendrime fetare, dhe fale sadamit prap te perzjere deri ne palc.......se si do te depertojne interesset e njerit grupp karshi tjetrit, ku forca faktive eshte njejte e ndare, mund vetem ata ta shohin, qe jetojne ne boten e kesulkuqes...., vetem nje gje eshte e sigurte, VUAJTJA e njerezve !!!

Kjo forme speciale e sharllatanizmit te sjell ne nje qorr sokak, ku me ne fund perfundon ne ndonje TARIKAT....ne nje nga ato gruppet e famshme qe i ka permend Pejgamberi....dallimi nga koherat e herrshme ka te beje me shpejtesine e informacioneve, perndryshe, nuk ka asnje ndryshim ne aspiratat e gruppeve te ndryshme....me ne fund behet fjale per PUSHTET......sfondi FETARE eshte MJET, eshte VEGEL, per arritje te aspiratave....aty ku nuk ka sinqeritet, aty nuk ka edhe sukses.....shih kosoven, kur luftohet per IDEAL, atehere ke edhe sukses, kurse IDEALI i vetem eshte LIRIA.....cila LIRI ju mungon irakjaneve ???, liria me jetuar shiiti pa sunnitin, anasjelltas, apo qe te gjithe truc pa amerikanet ???......po si erdhi gjithe kjo situate ???, nuk jetonin me heret BASHKE dhe ne HARMONI ???


selam

----------


## ane

Copa u ben budallenjet ,shia ,suni ,dreqi ,i biri :ngerdheshje:   ...2 bomba atomike do kryenin pune ,do i sherbenin vetes dhe botes mbare.

----------


## ATMAN

Nafta eshte bekim ose mallkim , ne rastin e irakut eshte kthyer mallkim

Nuriu le ta shtetezoje naften dhe ta beje pasuri monopol te popullit te vet - te largoje multinacionalet perendimore qe po bejne kerrdine dhe jane ulur kembekryq ne irak duke grabitur hapur kete pasuri te popullit irakian 

Te ardhurat nga nafta le ti perdori per te miren e popullit ne vet i cili per kete pune e ka zgjedhur ne krye te vendit dhe pastaj keto grupet qe kane mbire si kerpurdhat mbas shiut largohen vete nga skena e irakut  


Ushtria amerikane eshte larguar zyrtarisht nga iraku ndersa multinacionalet perendimore jane aty duke rritur fitimet ne menyre perrallore me naften e popullit irakian

Nafta eshte shkaku ndersa terrorizmi eshte pasoja

----------


## Qyfyre

Nese jan me mend do perfitonin shume nga prodhimi me i madh i naftes ne 30 vitet e fundit

----------


## ATMAN

> Nese jan me mend do perfitonin shume nga prodhimi me i madh i naftes ne 30 vitet e fundit


Nuk i merr iraku fitimet e naftes ,por perendimi me ane te multinacionaleve te naftes, ndryshe do ishte puna po ti merrte iraku keto fitime, atehere qeveria forconte ushtrine dhe i shtypte si mizat keta  grupet, nuk ka interes perendimi te rregulloje gjendjen sepse behet me e vogel torta e fitimeve te naftes

----------


## Qyfyre

Gjithmone perfiton edhe shteti ku nxirret nafta. Normalisht qe fitojne me shume kompanite e naftes se ata po bejne gjithe investimin dhe punen. Por dhe Iraku merr miliona, ose me sakte kokat e Irakut. 

Jo gjithmone cdo gje behet me mire vete. Nganjehere ja vlen te lesh ata qe marrin vesh te bejne punen dhe tu marresh perqindje.

----------


## referi_1

Nuh Musa,Iraku sikur Irani dhe Siria janë bastione të torturimit të sunive,pra sikur shkavi në kosovë dhe bosnjë ...Kurse shteti islamik i Irakut dhe Levantit është ngritur si nevoj e kohës pra për aspirata e larta të muslimanëve - ngritja e hilafetit islamik,shtet i përbashkët islamik që do të sundon me ligjin e sheriatit sipas principeve profetike.Në këtë shtet islam më shumë obligime dhe përgjegjësi mbajnë muslimanët sesa jomuslimanët të cilët janë të detyruar të paguajnë vetëm nji xhizje vjetore dhe kurgjë më shumë,kurse muslimani duhet të falet 5 kohët e namazit detyrimisht me xhemat (bashkësi) sepse neglizhimi vetëm i nji namazi,ka pasoja të rënda ndëshkuese në dunja dhe ahiret,pastaj bëhet obligim zekati,agjërimi,haxhi dhe xhihadi dhe neglizhimi i tyre me qëllim ka për pasojë dënime fizike,materiale dhe shpirtërore.Pra nëse nji musliman gabon në ndonji mëkat të madh qëllimisht atëher ka dënime të rënda sheriatike...edhe përgjithkësaj vendosja e sheriatit është domosdoshmëri dhe imperativ parësor për muslimanin dhe ky është ai ideali ma i lartë,kurse turp nuk ke këtë ideal ti po krahason me idealin e popullit të kosovës i cili vetëm ka ndëruar robërinë klasike në robëri moderne.
  Populli kosovar ideali i tij ka qen demonkracia dhe liria e rrejshme gjë që ata e fituan,luftuan për demonkraci,për tu bërë pjesë e shteteve perëndimore,POOOOOR kjo nuk ka lidhje me idealin fetar,sepse ata nuk luftuan për këtë ideal pra që të implementojnë sheriatin dhe për khalifat sikur që luftojnë shteti islamik i Irakut dhe Levantit.
 Shteti islamik i Irakut dhe levantit është nji forcë reale e përbërë nga brthama e ata janë vendasit : arabët,kurdët,dhe pakicat tjera sunite dhe nga të hajt e tërë botës.Pra atje luftojnë arabët kundra arabëve,kurdët kundra kurdëve,shokët kundra shokut të vjetër ashtu siç ndoshi në kohën e profetit tonë.
 Nji gjë juve skeni kutpuar,se kjo forcë respektabile është në rritje e sipër dhe kjo nuk do të ndalet deri në fitore totalle në tërë botën mbi tërë fetë dhe religjionet tjera...

----------


## arbereshi_niko

O sa keq qe nuk e mori edhe Bagdatin...
Po pastaj, mos valle ti refer kujton se do te thithin gjithe gadishullin arabik dhe pjese te Azise dhe Veriut afrikan...?
Po edhe po te ndodhte kjo gje, ty ku te rreh, qe po gezon kaq shume, sa edhe gjuhen e ke bastardu , si efekt eksitimi!
Ty me duket se te ka mbetur akrepi 1600-vjet mbrapa...
Po koken te hane, po ty ku te çon mushka, te krahasosh serbet dhe kosovaret ..., me sunitet dhe shiitet harap!!!
Paske vajtur per lesh ti, lum djali..., une shpresoja qe te shkoje ne Siri si vullnetar, po ti si zgjebja rri prapa ekranit te kompjutrit..., e flet perçart!
Mund te jesh edhe simpatizant me njerin krah te nderluftimit, por kurresesi mos te guxosh te krahasosh kosovaret me serbet, ne kete telekomedi shkretetirash.
Hajt shnosh!

----------


## Qyfyre

Nje gje kam vene re une, aty kur ndiqen shume mesimet e profetit, aty vdesin me shume per buke njerezit. Ishalla nuk e shikojme sa te jemi gjalle fitoren e tyre totale, se do vdesim dhe ne per buke.

----------


## Ensar-8

Intervista e bërë nga ‪#‎CNN‬ me një officer të lartë të ushtrisë irakiane në #MOSUL në kushte anonimiteti .

Gazetari i Cnn : Qfarë ndodhi atje në #MOSUL ,pse ju e humbët betejën me Shteti Islam I Irakut dhe Shamit - ISIS ,kur dihet mir se ju keni armët më moderne në posedim ,keni po ashtu Helikopter dhe Avion Luftarak një gjë që ata Shteti Islam I Irakut dhe Shamit - ISIS nuk e kanë ?

Officeri në Kushte anonimiteti : Nuk e di se si ndodhi kjo gjë ,Unë isha duke pirë qajin e mëngjesit me ushtarët e stacionit qendror ,kur papritmas u ndëgjua një Shpërthim i Madh u ndëgjua në të gjithë qytetin e Mosulit , po është e vërtetë që kemi një ushtri moderne ,por ushtarët pasi e ndëgjuan shpërthimin filluan të ikin nga vendi në mënyrë që të shpëtojnë jetën e tyre , ne nuk kemi parë luftëtarë sikurse Shteti Islam i Irakut dhe Shamit ata janë më të mirët që ju mund ti shihni në luftime në rrugë .ne nuk mund ti mposhtim ata .

Gazetari i Cnn : Si e shpjegoni atë që ju e thoni në mënyrë me të detajizuar ,sa ushtarë keni qenë ju sa kanë qenë ata #ISIS ?

Officeri në Kushte anonimiteti : Nuk e di si ta shpjegoj ,qdo gjë ka ndodhur shumë shpejt gjatë mëngjesit , ata #ISIS erdhën me ushtrinë e tyre duke thënë TEKBIR ALL-LLAHU EKBER dhe kjo gjë u ndëgjua në qdo lagje të Mosulit ushtarët tonë ishin përafërsisht 25000 deri 30000 ,ushtria e tyre #ISIS kanë qenë 1500 më së shumti 2000 .

Gazetari i Cnn : Si mundet një ushtri prej 2000 ushtarësh duke luftuar me AK-47 nëpër rrugë ta mposht një ushtri moderne si ushtria juaj ?

Officeri në Kushte anonimiteti : Unë jam i shokuar nga ajo që kam parë nuk di qfarë të them rreth pyetjes tuaj ,por ata #ISIS me ushtrinë e tyre janë një Ushtria më e Tmerrshme që e kam parë në jetën time ,ata janë të Fortë ,Intelegjent ata nuk iu frigohen askujt .

Gazetari i Cnn : Falemiderit për kohën që biseduat me ne .

Officeri në Kushte anonimiteti : Faleminderit për vëmendjen tuaj rreth asaj qfarë po ndodh në Mosul .

Përktheu nga Gjuha Angleze : Liridon Sadiku

----------

ganimet (19-06-2014)

----------


## referi_1

Arbëreshi_niko : 


> O sa keq qe nuk e mori edhe Bagdatin...


  Kadal kadal çdo ditë nga nji gëzim dhe jo të gjitha menjiher...pra gjithsesi kush po kupton realitetin se pamar parasysh se muslimanët a e morën Mosulin ose Bagdadin edhe nëse e humbin,kjo tani mundet të jetë tani vetëm përkohësisht sepse shteti islam është në ekspanzion e sipër dhe asnji armik në botë nuk mundet tju qëndron sulemeve të përditshme dhe ti përballon humbjet,dhe këtë e përjetoj vetë amerika e cila hyri në irak për 6 muaj kurse mbeti gati 10 vite,dhe në fund pësoj humbje të mëdha ..NJikohësisht shteti islam,po përfitonë përvojë të madhe ushtarake pra duke përdorur rrafiditë (shijat) si opinga për ushtrime të mëtutjeshme.Dhe ktu nuk llogariten armatimet e mëdha që po zihen gati çdo ditë si pre lufte të cilat në të ardhmen do të shërbejnë për shtytje edhe ma të madhe,dhe tani shteti i muslimanëve po zgjerohet me rekrutë të rinj që për pak vite do të bëhen maqineri e vërtetë luftarake.



> Po pastaj, mos valle ti refer kujton se do te thithin gjithe gadishullin arabik dhe pjese te Azise dhe Veriut afrikan...?


  Për fat të mirë kjo edhe do të ndodhë,bile un kam menduar se ky proces do të shkon shum më kadal,por realiteti po tregon tjetër gjë,sepse kjo mvaret prej zullumit dhe dëmit që e bëjnë armiqt e muslimanëve.
  Pse do të ndosh kështu? 
  Sepse të gjith ushtritë në botë janë ushtri me paga sikur bodigardat,pra mbrojn kryetarin,partin,shtetin ose mbretin,kjo don të thotë se ata nuk luftojnë për ideale të larta hyjnore po për paga dhe interesa të ngushta partiake,dhe kur këta ndeshen me të vërtetën,ska dyshim se kta shohin interesin e vetë.Kurse ushtria islamike lufton dhe sakrifikon për idealin ma të lartë dhe kjo ësht ajo shtytje që ata kapërcejnë çdo penges dhe barier dhe lufta atyre ju duket lojë,lehtësim dhe kënaqësi.Sepse ata pra ushtarët islamik kanë bërë divorc me dunjanë,paranë,me interesat e ngushta personale,me pasionet, sepse ata kanë vetëm nji qëllim dhe nji ideal,pra fitimi i amshueshmërisë dhe takimi me Krijuesin duke e kënaqur Atë duke zbatuar urdhërat e Tij në përpikëri...



> Po edhe po te ndodhte kjo gje, ty ku te rreh, qe po gezon kaq shume, sa edhe gjuhen e ke bastardu , si efekt eksitimi!


 Çdo musliman e ka obligim të gëzohet kur muslimanët prparojnë ose të hidhërohet kur ata i godet ndonji sprovë e kësaj dunjaje,sepse kjo në islam quhet El-Uela (miqësi për hir të islamit) dhe beraa (armiqësi për hir të islamit).Sepse tërë muslimanët janë si nji trup i vetëm,nëse diku dhemb dora të gjith trupi e ndien atë dhumbje ose gëzim.Pra kështu janë principet islame.



> Ty me duket se te ka mbetur akrepi 1600-vjet mbrapa...


 Mvaret si e kutpon ti dhe si e përcepron ti këtë.Nëse unë më ka mbetur akrepi 1600 vite prapa,lirisht mundet të themi se edhe tye akrepi po të shkon drejt ëshkatërrimit të botës pra po shpejtojn akrepat drejt vdekjes,pra ne besojmë se akrepat e juaj po shpejtojnë drejtë triumfit islam,kurse feve dhe religjioneve tjera po ju vjen fundi poashtu edhe demonkracisë....



> Po koken te hane, po ty ku te çon mushka,


 sepse siç të thashë më lartë ne muslimanët jemi nji trup (kjo është thënje profetike dhe jo e imja).Por gjithsesi se rrafidat (shijat) dhe çifutët po e teprojnë zullumin (dëmin) dhe Allahu ua shpejton dënimin që në dunja duke dërguar mbi ta robër që nuk i tremben kurkujt dhe do të zbatojn fjalën e Allahut pa pikë frige nga asnji tiran,dhe besimtatë do ti bën trashëgues të tyre,pra besimtarët do të trashëgonë të gjith të arrituar dhe tokat e tyre.
 Pra ne kërkojmë drejtësinë,kjo don të thotë se edhe nëse shteti islamik nuk ndjekë revelatën dhe principet hyjnore,atëherë edhe neve bëjmë lutje që Allahu ti shkatërron që në fillim që të mos bëjnë dëm,ashtu siç po bëjnë rrafidat,çifutët,krishterët dhe të tjerët.



> te krahasosh serbet dhe kosovaret ..., me sunitet dhe shiitet harap!!!


  Në islam para drejtësisë nuk kanë dallime dhe rangime,sepse edhe muslimanit nëse vjedh i pritet dora,nëse bënë imoralitet,vritet..etj.Në fe nuk ka dallim serbi nga Kosovari..etj.Ne shpresojmë se pasi shqiptarët formalisht i përshkruhen islamit,me shembull hipotetik kjo don të thotë se ata kan ma shum gjasa që ta përqafojnë islamin kompletisht,por mundet të ndodhi edhe e kundërta ashtu siç na tregon istoria islame se ka mundësi islamin mundet ta përqfojnë psh. serbët kurse shqiptarët mundet ta rrefuzojnë dhe Allahu pastaj i ngritë serbët mbi shqiptarët,pra ne nuk e dimë të ardhmen.Por tani serbët në realitet janë ata që kanë tepruar me padrejtësitë dhe nacionalizmin dhe kjo mundet të jetë nji shenjë negative dhe paraprake që na tregon se Allahu i pregadit ata për dënim të dhimbshëm,pra do tu çon ushtri muslimanve dhe besimdrejtëve që do ti robërojnë dhe do ti shkatërrojnë totall aashtu siç na tregojnë hadithet me çështjen e çifutëve,dhe zullumqarëve tjerë.



> Paske vajtur per lesh ti, lum djali...


 PSe ti mendon se ke shkuar për të lënë leshin?Argument nuk është llogjika jote sepse ti nuk e din të ardhmen dhe çka do të bëhet me veten tënde..



> une shpresoja qe te shkoje ne Siri si vullnetar, po ti si zgjebja rri prapa ekranit te kompjutrit..., e flet perçart!


  Nuk ke mundësi tua impono0sh njerëzve vullentin se çka dhe ku do shkojnë...tani çdo shtet sanksionon shkuarjen në siri dhe tërë rrugët legale janë mbyllur.A na rtegon pse vallë ksëhtu?



> Mund te jesh edhe simpatizant me njerin krah te nderluftimit, por kurresesi mos te guxosh te krahasosh kosovaret me serbet, ne kete telekomedi shkretetirash.


 No coment.

----------


## referi_1

> Nje gje kam vene re une, aty kur ndiqen shume mesimet e profetit, aty vdesin me shume per buke njerezit. Ishalla nuk e shikojme sa te jemi gjalle fitoren e tyre totale, se do vdesim dhe ne per buke.


  Sepse ti je shkurpamës,sepse nuk ke vënë re si duhet,sepse po të shohësh historinë islame,mbi 1000 vite sa ka sunduar islami,muslimanët kan qenë shum të pasur,dhe i kan pasur të gjitha të mirat,përkundrazi diejtarët islam na tregojnë se kur muslimanët i mbuloj pasuria e madhe ,ata harruan pse janë krijuar dhe harruan porositë profetike duke u dhën mbas dunjasë pra e kurorizuan pasurinë dhe lanë xhihadin (luftën në rrugë të Allahut).Ata zotëronin tokat nga Oqeani paqësor deri në oqeanin atlantik pa kufinj,pa pasosh dhe të lirë të shkonin ku të donin,bile ju dhanë strehë edhe çifutëve të cilët sotë këtë të mirë po e kthejnë me të keqe...
  Kurse sot po ndodh e kundërta,derisa muslimanët endej nuk janë divorcuar nga dunjaja (pasuria,paraja,dëshirat) nuk kanë prosperitet...

----------

